

Hacking a Bitcoin exchange – the hard way - homakov
http://sakurity.com/blog/2015/01/10/hacking-bitcoin-exchanger.html?

======
bbcbasic
Nice it seems like you have to be really careful what is in the gems you rely
on.

~~~
homakov
And websites too. Be careful about all your dependencies.

------
poshboytl
This is awesome! contains a lot of detail!

